# Logitech G15/Control Center



## Knil (Mar 14, 2007)

I've read reports on this thing raw and I'm still unable to solve my problem.  I know Logitech sucks when it comes to Macs, and I know I should have this keyboard, but I do, and the potential in it is great.

The keyboard "works" the second I plug it in, but none of the special functions are available.  I've repeatedly installed/restarted versions 2.0.0 and 2.1.3 and neither work.  I understand the screen doesn't work, but I'd love if I could get the LCC running, because it's got everything I need.  I repeatedly get the same 'No Logitech Device Found'.  Has anyone been able to work through this?


----------



## russf2616 (Mar 15, 2007)

( 20" IMac (late 2006), 2 G RAM, OSX-10.4.9)

I share your pain.  I bought the G15 after finding there was some Mac driver support in the  open-source SourceForge ( http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words=g15tools) and Ubunto forums - such as G15Tools written for Linux or Ubuntu. There seems to be nothing with respect to porting them to Darwin/OSX.  Being a neophyte when it comes to open source and porting programs to OSX, I'm in a similar boat.

Is there anyone out there who can tell me how to get from point 'A' to Point 'B'  G15Tools to OSX)?


Russf2616


----------



## russf2616 (Mar 20, 2007)

I found a source for programming the keys on the Logitech G15 keyboard called ControllerMate at www.orderedbytes.com.  Click on 'ControllerMate', Then 'Compatibility', then select 'Logitech'.  Scroll down and click on 'Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard'.  The free version is crippled for demo/evaluation, but registration for full functionality is only $15.

Unfortunately, it doesn't support the LCD display itself nor the 'M?' key LED backlights yet, but who knows whats to come?

Russf2616


----------

